# need 100% cotton black t's decorated



## bandit7621 (Aug 30, 2013)

newbie. I need someone to do some 100% cotton black t shirts for my high school.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## bandit7621 (Aug 30, 2013)

nevada, thank you


----------



## oostinn (Jun 24, 2013)

How many shirts?


----------



## bandit7621 (Aug 30, 2013)

10 shirts total. It will be a simple one color design having text "Class of ___", with the year being different. I'd like one each for years 70-79. I intend to purchase the equipment to do it myself when I get enough money to do more volume, unless someone on here can do them for a good price. I will have the 10 designs already ( high resolution tiff )


----------



## oostinn (Jun 24, 2013)

You will have a hard time finding someone that will do that job for just 10 shirts. Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

Find someone that does heat transfers with a heat press.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can do this job for you... Shoot me a PM!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think this is a tough job. We do one-offs like this all the time. You might be paying a little more for them because of that but it can be done.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sent you an email!


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I can do this, send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

